

How to handle? Free iPad For quality co-founder applications - 10smom

I got this idea from a scene in social network.<p>I was a y combinatorics applicant but did not get selected, And I feel it was because I did not have a co-founder who was a programmer and also I did not have a prototype yet.
  This  has been a huge issue for me and not sure how to access qualified programmers to interview them for co-founder position.<p>I was thinKing I would create a web page with application similar to Y combinatorics app page and have people apply for co founder position if they 1st meet the criteria.  I would have some sort of screening system and only  have 10-20 of those applicants qualified to be interviewed and be eligible for the drawing for the Ipad.<p>I'm thinking this will draw a huge resource of programmers who will apply and I can draw from for future potential jobs that will arise as my startup progresses.<p>I am not concerned about the expense and consider it an investment into my startup.  Also, I am in a financial position to boot strap full time until prototype is complete and can pursue more funding from investors.
I am looking for thoughts and suggestions of how to make this fair to applicants and secure from spammers.<p>Please feel free add your thoughts on how to make tins work well.<p>Thanks
======
jdp23
it's certainly an interesting approach. offering a chance at an iPad could get
people's attention and get them to take a deeper look at the opportunity than
they would otherwise. balanced against that you'll almost certainly get a
whole bunch of applications from people who aren't remotely relevant. so there
may be other ways to spend the money more effectively.

in any case you might also want to combine it with in-person networking. not
sure where you're living, but if there's a Startup Weekend or other similar
events near you it's a great place to meet people and see if you click.

------
user24
seriously? You want to find someone willing to commit their time and effort to
your vision for ten years or more, and you hope to achieve this by offering a
free iPad?

~~~
10smom
No I am offering a free I pad in a drawing from the qualified applicants that
apply. the co founder may not even win the drawing. It ia just a way to get
attention to the the application page and find qualified programmers i can
interview.

Obviously the co-founder selected will be a true co-fo under and be vested and
have equity. I am just presenting a creative way to find the right person. And
not have to find.a nettle in a hay stack.

Sorta like what they are doing here at y combinator

